# John Deere vs Kubota: 5 Reasons Why John Deere Is Better



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's five reasons why I think John Deere is better than Kubota in the sub-compact and compact tractor market. For the record, I think Kubota is better than John Deere is several areas as well. Neither is the perfect tractor and this video just hits some of the differences between John Deere and Kubota. I'm not biased as I like both manufacturers and think both provide quality machines with substantial dealer support around the country. Everyone has their own reasons for liking a certain manufacturer and many times there's no clear winner. Personal preference trumps pretty much anything else. Hopefully this helps someone in the market for a John Deere or Kubota tractor.

Click here to watch on YouTube.

Otherwise, view below. Thanks for watching!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a write up reviewing this John Deere vs Kubota comparison as well. So, if you'd prefer to read rather than watch, then here you go!

Read why John Deere Is Better Than Kubota by clicking here.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I think they are both good tractors. I always liked JD and would have bought one when I traded. But JD decided to shake up dealers and the ones that took over here sucked so bad it was not funny. Here is what happened within a year. Farms that have had JD forever and I am talking 50 year or more that I know of now are running Case IH, New Holland and Fendt. Many of these custom outfits have 20 or more of these big 4X4 tractors . Word is here JD service does not exist. I use to have 2 JD dozers and both were trouble free and parts were easy to get, But then I dealt with AIS


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Needed some parts for my small JD tractor recently. $665 for two hydraulic pressure relief valves 3" long and an inch in diameter. $1200 for a small hydraulic gear pump, they won't sell just the gear in the pump, they make you buy the entire pump. Fortunately I found a used one on EBay under $100. 

Screw JD and their parts. I'll never buy another.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I can chime in with a different take on this. Having 5 Kubotas and 4 John Deeres at work I can say without a doubt the Kubotas are way more golf turf friendly, they are also far easier to train newly hired operators to run and run safely. I also spend way less for maintenance/repair on 5 Kubotas than 4 John Deeres. Part of the reason is the complicated and clunky way JD drivetrains are designed, engines are loud also. Another thing with JD is always look at the serial # tag for country of manufacture, any tractor made in India has the odds against it. This is well known in the golf industry. But I will say a 50 hp JD will out pull a 50 hp Kubota and we do tend to use them for for the 7 foot bushhog and large dump trailers and heavy hauling.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Everyone I know who had both prefers their Kubotas to their Deeres. Mainly because they work the Kubota, not work on it.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

My experience is JD's are overpriced and overrated but to each his own.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> My experience is JD's are overpriced and overrated but to each his own.


When I bought my Kubota 2 years ago JD was maybe 100.00 more for price they would sell it to me for. Now Kubota with all the rebates at the time came in on top. I got a big chunk of money knocked off from the rebates plus my Kubota has all steel on the body. I know where there are2 JD right know with broken plastic rear fenders from the -30 temps we had a few years ago. But as I said before I would not hesitate to buy JD if the dealership was a good one


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Plan on paying a lot more due to tariffs. Tractor have a lot of steel.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Plan on paying a lot more due to tariffs. Tractor have a lot of steel.


Most of them all mostly plastic now days. Many models of Kubota compacts are made in Georiga.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I'll be happy to pay the extra.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Kubota is better nice try dude.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

I had nothing but problems when taking my Deere in for service work. The sales and service center did not fix the problem, yet wanted to charge me more for the same problem.

When I took it back for the same problem, without even looking at it, they told me that the main problem was that the model that I purchased was junk.... 

Huh? It still said Deere on the side. 

I will never say never, but I doubt I will ever own another Deere again.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

cakebaker said:


> Kubota is better nice try dude.


Then you'd love my video on why John Deere Is Better Than Kubota....dude


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

motdean said:


> I had nothing but problems when taking my Deere in for service work. The sales and service center did not fix the problem, yet wanted to charge me more for the same problem.
> 
> When I took it back for the same problem, without even looking at it, they told me that the main problem was that the model that I purchased was junk....
> 
> ...


That sounds ridiculous. what model did you have and which dealer? Was it a lawn mower from a big box store?


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

goodworkstractors said:


> That sounds ridiculous. what model did you have and which dealer? Was it a lawn mower from a big box store?


It was from a big box store. (I had no idea that there was a difference between the ones that they sold at different places). Remember, this was probably 15-16 years ago. It was a G-Series Tractor with a 48" deck. (Can't remember the model number.)

After posting this yesterday morning, my neighbor asked to borrow my trailer to take his John Deere in because he was having problems with it. Since it is ~15 years old, one might expect to have service required, so that is not the point...however, we discussed where he was taking it. He DID NOT EVEN consider taking it to the same place that I did.


----------

